# Umlaute werden nicht korrekt angezeigt



## JoFl (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe ein RH8.0 System.
Leider lassen sich nicht die Umlaute und das ß nicht korrekt darstellen. Der Fehler tritt zum Beispiel in ICQ auf, wenn ich mit anderen Windows Clienten chatte und in Quanta (wo es mich gerade ganz besonders stört). Dort ist es so, dass ich keine Umlaute usw. sehen kann, wenn die Originalseite mit einem Windows Programm erstellt wurde und wenn ich eine Seite erstelle, in der diese Zeichen vorkommen, so werden diese als sonderbare Zeichen dargestellt. Im Quelltext selbst wird das Zeichen zwar von Windows wie Linux richtig erkannt, aber der Browser bringt nur Müll aus.

Danke schonmal und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Traxel (1. Januar 2003)

Zitat von Belkira vom linuxforen.de Board :

Es gibt bei Red Hat Linux 8.0 nichts derartiges, wie "einen Fehler mit den Umlauten". Wer von so "einem Fehler" spricht, hat irgendwo etwas aufgeschnappt und gibt es falsch wieder. Red Hat Linux 8.0 verwendet standardmäßig UTF-8 Locales für Unicode. Unicode ist allerdings (noch) nicht von allen nur denkbaren Applikationen unterstützt. Jedoch von vornherein überhaupt keine UTF-8 Locale zu verwenden, ist nicht "die Lösung" zu "einem Fehler" und liegt auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Du kannst das allerdings machen und in /etc/sysconfig/i18n eine nicht-UTF-8 Locale einstellen oder eine abgeänderte Kopie der Datei für Deinen User in $HOME/.i18n anlegen.

Das sollte dir helfen.


----------

